# Why is this UP Tool Car worth so much???



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

Found this on ebay. item # 270668745680
Can anyone tell whats so special about it? 
It's literally worth it's weight in gold.:laugh:


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh.........now I think it may have brass wheels on it but the description does not say.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Without looking at it, I would offer the following: first, no car has in inherent value that makes it "worth" anything: the bottom line is these are toys, after all. What can give a car value to a collector, however, can be a number of factors: rarity, unique (often factory errors) paint job, being hand-made of unique materials (brass, for example), and so on. A Maserati is not "worth" more than a Ford Focus, but some people will pay more for the Maserati.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It's an Overland Models Inc. limited run, pre-painted brass model, usually run in lots of 50 or less. That is about what they'd run, especially from a popular road like the UP.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Rail Jumper said:


> Found this on ebay. item # 270668745680
> Can anyone tell whats so special about it?
> It's literally worth it's weight in gold.:laugh:


Likely worth its weight in brass... 

There were only two bidders, one private. 

Brass fetches *big* money... value is in the eyes of the beholder. 

Here's a nice Athern UP tool car for only *$3.99*... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Athearn-40-HO-b...327626?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4aa73c500a

I'm pretty sure it's not brass, though... 

Greg


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for your time guys. 
Brass fetches big money. That fact makes me think. I'm a machinist & I occasionally make parts out of brass. And back when I was in the Navy I was also a machinist. And we would candle sticks, ash trays, etc. out of solid brass or brass castings ( we had a foundry on ship also). The big "brass" would give the brass items as gifts back & forth. The most impressive brass item we would make, was a 24" long canon's. These things were masterpieces. They looked like the canon's used in the 1700's on those war ships. But ours were mounted in a cart with wheels. Wooden wheels with brass spokes & hub.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

You know, with your skills you just might come up with a product you can make and sell yourself. I just checked ebay and there are miniature cannons for sale. While the mass produced toy ones don't cost much money, there's other finely machined cannons which are more historically accurate that get a lot more money.  

Greg


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

choo choo said:


> You know, with your skills you just might come up with a product you can make and sell yourself. I just checked ebay and there are miniature cannons for sale. While the mass produced toy ones don't cost much money, there's other finely machined cannons which are more historically accurate that get a lot more money.
> 
> Greg


What if I made HO trucks with brass wheels. You think there would be a good market for them? 
I have the experience & talent to make almost anything. But I have no shop of my own.


----------

